# Japanese to Recover MIA's from Iwo Jima



## AWP (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm glad to see the Japanese do this. 1) They are starting to admit to their role in WWII and for our own selfish reasons 2) maybe they will uncover some missing Marines and Sailors in the process. Regardless, any work is a huge plus because as they find things I'm sure some of the information will be shared with JPAC.

http://www.archnews.co.uk/featured/...ver-12-000-japanese-soldiers-on-iwo-jima.html



> Naoto Kan became only the second Japanese prime minister to visit the World War II battlefield of Iwo Jima Tuesday. He came to pay his respects to over 21,000 Japanese soldiers who fell in battle on the Pacific island—many whose bodies are only now being recovered by archaeologist on the island


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 29, 2010)

This:


Freefalling said:


> maybe they will uncover some missing Marines and Sailors in the process.



100% agree.  Thanks for posting this up.


----------

